
The problem isn't that life is unfair – it's that you don't know the rules - jaruche
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-problem-isnt-that-life-is-unfair-2015-11
======
WeEatnKid
Life is unfair and its disingenuous to say it isn't. Yes, life is competitive
but not all successful participation is genuine-- winning by any means
necessary is incredibly toxic, especially when it involves 'winners'
perpetuating bad heuristics to sustain status quo. If Oliver Emberton came
from a different socio-economic background, he would be more aware of how much
of a myth meritocracy is.

~~~
Rantenki
"If Oliver Emberton came from a different socio-economic background, he would
be more aware of how much of a myth meritocracy is."

Exactly, although we wouldn't be having this discussion because he wouldn't
have had the platform to transmit his thoughts on the matter.

~~~
Menge
Except, he doesn't actually say life is fair or a meritocracy. Rather, he
claims that you are competing in an unfair and demand driven world.

My own experience is that people who focus on successes and failures in terms
of themselves and how they will deal with the environment next time, do well.
Those who focus on how the environment limits them, will not do well relative
to how others with less advantages will do.

------
nostrademons
Also a meta-rule: People lie. Or often times, they just omit and hope nobody
asks. That's how they manage to cover up what the actual rules are.

If you think that life is unfair, it may be more productive to ask yourself
"What am I missing here? What have I been told that doesn't square with how I
see people act?" and then update your mental model accordingly. Once you build
mental models that derive the rules from what people _do_ and not what they
_say_ , you'll often find they can take you surprisingly far.

------
avmich
> A cancer researcher is rewarded less than a supermodel. Why? Because those
> abilities are rarer and affect more people.

Really? World has more - or even proportionally more - cancer researchers,
than it has supermodels? Or, putting it another way, the superstar cancer
researchers make something comparable to supermodels?

------
cafard
If I were to schedule a football game between the New England Patriots and a
good local high school team, one could agree to play it by pro, high school,
or NCAA rules, and referees could call all penalties scrupulously. It would
then follow the rules. Would it be fair?

------
draw_down
I don't even understand how you could claim "the problem isn't that life is
unfair" with a straight face. That is so nuts.

